
Why HPE Abandoned Quantum Computing Research - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/04/17/why-hpe-has-abandoned-quantum-computing-research/
======
pnieuwbourg
Hi, What is your source? I'm interested to investigate... ;-)

